# RVing with Pets



## jessica thomas (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi all, I love to travel with my dogs but this is the first time I have planned to rent an RV. Tell me your tips and any emergency kits to keep my dog safe while traveling and also share your travel experience with dogs. Thank you!


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

keep all the dogs shot records up to date make sure dog has his tags and a cell phone listed on his collar in case of him or her getting away. watch for snake while walking in wooded areas and keep a vet listed when you get into a area incase of a emergency for you pet I know I been there on this while in Gatlinberg TN while in the woods my dog while on leash was bitten by a copperhead snake he swell up it to us a hour to fine a vet and another hour to get to them during a holiday weekend so plan ahead.


----------



## jessica thomas (Feb 18, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

interesting thread, I have the same question


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

crawford said:


> keep all the dogs shot records up to date make sure dog has his tags and a cell phone listed on his collar in case of him or her getting away. watch for snake while walking in wooded areas and keep a vet listed when you get into a area incase of a emergency for you pet I know I been there on this while in Gatlinberg TN while in the woods my dog while on leash was bitten by a copperhead snake he swell up it to us a hour to fine a vet and another hour to get to them during a holiday weekend so plan ahead.


Sorry to hear about your dog, hope he turned out alright. Thanks for the advice, very good!


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

yes Geronimo or husky made it only thing was were snake bites had happen no fur ever grew and his skin was silky soft strange but he lived till 15 years of age.


----------



## jessica thomas (Feb 18, 2019)

But some places, they don't allow dogs. In that case, we supposed to leave them alone in an RV with AC on, will that cause any danger to our pet? Cause the temp may vary and dogs will suffer or Should I need to open the windows? Any of you have used temp stick? Should I go for it? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

there are aps if you hook up to the right one it will notify you on your smatphone as to ac problem and needs to be corrected my friend had it it notified him found out the campground had a power failure. And yes there are restriction on dogs on site you need to be checking up before you go on there rules.


----------



## solo_rider (Jul 5, 2019)

Tags, training, always check the campground rules before letting your dogs out...

One other very important thing to consider: heat buildup inside the RV.
If you'll be gone a good while in warm/hot weather, it's critical that you have a functioning air conditioner, or you'll return to dead animals.


----------

